

Service is not a dirty word - msacca
https://medium.com/on-startups/1259cf7f097e

======
joelle
"I thought I had escaped the service industry for the ‘freedom’ of freelance
work. But — I never left the service industry."

So true. I don't care what business you're in. You're still in the service
business. And the people who do the best (for the most part) are those who
actually care about their customers. Period.

